# Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...



## Paxcom (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo, ich bin am verzweifeln. Gerade jetzt im Winter möchte man ja nicht ständig ausholen und einwerfen.

Ich habe mal ne kleine Skizze gemacht. Bild: 1 zeigt meine Montage. Ich nutze einfach einen normalen ovalen beschwerten Futterkorb in dem die Hauptschnur durch läuft.

Bild: 2 zeigt die Montage wie ich sie oftmals einhole. Bedeutet das Vorfach hat sich um die Hauptschnur gewickelt. 

Der Fisch spürt beim Biss sofort Widerstand oder die Maden liegen direkt am Futterkorb sodass der Fisch keine Chance hat, den Köder auf zu nehmen ohne vorher den Futterkorb weg zu "räumen".

Ob sich die Montage vertütelt hat oder nicht, merke ich halt immer erst bei einholen.

Ich mache schon extra ein kurzes Vorfach von ca. 15-20cm. Trotzdem habe ich bei fast 50% diese Vertütelungen.

Wie kann ich das denn verhindern oder muss ich damit leben?

Danke


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*

Probier es mit der Schlaufenmontage und nem einhänge Futterkorb, bei mir verhäddert sich da nix...


----------



## reticulatus (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*

Hi,

probiere mal mit deiner Montage eines aus, wenn du ausgeworfen hast, bevor die Montage aufs Wasser auftrifft, diese leicht Abzubremsen, so streckt sich das Vorfach und es verheddert sich nichts mehr.

Ich benutze allerdings beim Feedern lieber Körbe, die ich in Anti-Tangle-Booms einhänge, so geht ein Wechsel schneller(auf große oder leine, bzw auf schwere oder leichtere) und ich muß nicht immer die Montage neu binden.
Beim Auswerfen mache ich es wie oben beschrieben , Verhedderungen habe ich keine mehr, oder nur sehr selten.


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bevor die Montage aufs Wasser auftrifft, diese leicht Abzubremsen,



Das sollte man bei jeder Montage machen... #6
Das könnte auch die Ursache für dein Problem sein...


----------



## Potti87 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*

Vorfachlänge etwas einkürzen oder Silikonschlauch zwischen Wirbel und Futterkorb.

muss man ein bischen Probieren


gruß Potti87


----------



## siloaffe (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*

Hey wie dir schon geraten wurde: 

Brems die Montage kurz vor dem Aufschlag etwas ab und das Problem ist gelöst! 

Das solltest du im übrigen bei JEDER Montage machen da du mit Schlaufe, AT-Boom und 90% aller anderen Montagen das gleiche Problem hast. 

Im Stillwasser könntest du zur Method-Feeder Montage greifen, da kann das nicht passieren.... 

Bis denne Markus


----------



## antonio (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*



Potti87 schrieb:


> Vorfachlänge etwas einkürzen oder Silikonschlauch zwischen Wirbel und Futterkorb.
> 
> muss man ein bischen Probieren
> 
> ...



jo und wenn der silikonschlauch(auch antitangeltube genannt) länger als das vorfach ist vertüddelt nix mehr.

antonio


----------



## antonio (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Hey wie dir schon geraten wurde:
> 
> Brems die Montage kurz vor dem Aufschlag etwas ab und das Problem ist gelöst!
> 
> ...



nicht unbedingt wenn das vorfach schon im flug um die hauptschnur rotiert nützt auch das abbremsen nix mehr.

antonio


----------



## Der Franke (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*

Besorg Dir ein  Anti Tangle Tubing von den Karpfenanglern und nehm ein ca 15cm langes Stück zwischen wirbel und Futterkorb, dann hast du die gleiche Wirkung wie beim Spirolino.
Das sollte helfen wenn Du bei deiner Montage bleiben willst.


----------



## Koalabaer (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Ich benutze allerdings beim Feedern lieber Körbe, die ich in Anti-Tangle-Booms einhänge, so geht ein Wechsel schneller(auf große oder leine, bzw auf schwere oder leichtere) und ich muß nicht immer die Montage neu binden.



bei einer Perle mit Einhänger in der Schlaufe geht das wechseln genauso schnell.

Das strecken der Schnur geht am besten durch Benutzung des Schnurclips.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Paxcom (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*

Danke, Abbremsen beim Wurf und der Silikonschlauch sollte bestimmt helfen.

Vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps.


----------



## ulli1958m (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*

Hallo...Guckst Du hier:

http://www.weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/schlaufenmontage/schlaufenmontage.htm

Ich bin auch Feederanfänger und hatte das gleiche Problem aber mit der Montage und das leichte Abbremsen des Futterkorbes kurz vorm Wasser war es vorbei mit dem "Schnursalat"

Gruss
Ulli


----------



## baitcast uwe (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*

Abbremsen ist gut#6.
Wenn das nicht klappt versuch das sich die Montage beim Wurf nicht überschlägt:g.


----------



## Paxcom (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*

Wie soll ich verhindern, dass sich die Montage nicht überschlägt?


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*

Guck mal hier #h


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3520881#post3520881


----------



## Andal (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*

Nimm einen 3-4 cm langen Silikonschlauch und zwar einen, der von haus aus eine leichte Krümmung hat. Den ziehst du vor dem Anknoten auf das Vorfach. Nach dem Anknoten schiebst du ihn hoch, so dass er auf der unteren Öse des Wirbels klemmt.

Nun hast du einen Abstandshalter, der dein Vorfach beim Wurf von der Hauptschnur fernhält. Sonst ist das eine gute und einfache Montage, die ich gerne an kleinen Flüssen benütze, wenn keine weiten Würfe erforderlich sind und die Döbel am Grund fressen.


----------



## Paxcom (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*

Danke, dass mit dem Silikonschlauch gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*

So eine Montage zum feedern ist einfach gesagt: Mist.
Bind dir eine Schlaufenmontage(die bessere Lösung) oder kauf die anti-tangle-booms.
Deine Montage hat nur Nachteile(wie Verhedderungen, schlechtere Bisserkennung etc.)
Gruss ROY


----------



## Andal (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*

So eine pauschale Aussage ist doch krampf²!

Was ist eine beschwerte Futterspirale denn anderes, als ein Methodfeeder? Ist das kein Feederfischen mehr? Selbst völlig unbeschwerte Futterspiralen ermöglichen eine exakte Bissanzeige. Nur eben anders, als mit Schlaufen, Röhrchen und über vorgespannte Spitzen.

Beim Angeln gibts eben nicht DIE EINE METHODE. O.k.!?


----------



## Paxcom (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*

Andal, spannst du die Schnur etwa nicht?


----------



## Andal (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*

Nö, manchmal nicht. Dann beobachte ich die Schnur als Bissanzeiger. Feiner geht es nicht.


----------



## Tilman (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*

Die Idee von Andal, mit dem Silikonschlauch, wollte ich auch noch vorschlagen.

Vielleicht versuchst Du es auch einmal mit verkürztem Vorfach (so 15 bis 20 cm) ? Das kann auch im Winter funktionieren, selbst wenn viele meinen, im Winter müsse man mit besonders langen Vorfächern fischen.
Wenn Du mit zwei Ruten fischst, dann versuch an einer mal das verkürzte Vorfach. Die Bisse sind deutlicher. Wenn Du nicht mehr Fehlbisse bekommst, dann ist das der richtige Weg. Du solltest dann im Winter die Schnur nicht allzu sehr straffen, damit die Fische den Köder besser ins Maul nehmen können.


----------



## Paxcom (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*

Danke, habe schon geschrieben, dass ich mit einem 15-20cm Vorfach fische.

@Andal: Wie machst du das bei Wind? Dann wird es wohl nicht gehen.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*

Moin!
Dann kann man auch direkt mit dem method-feeder angeln... und der Unterschied ist dir ja auch bekannt(denke ich). Der Wirbel sitzt fest im Futterblei und der Fisch hakt sich selber.
Jeder soll fischen wie er will... ich feeder schon ein paar Jahre sehr intensiv. Da macht man sich ein paar Gedanken um die eigene Angelei und seine Montagen. Selber fische ich auch gerne mit the method, würde aber niemals die von Paxcom gezeigte Montage(Durchlauf) fischen, weil es einfach bessere und effektivere Montagen gibt.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Paxcom (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*

Danke, am besten wäre mal eine Übersicht zu haben mit den gängigen Montagen. Ich habe halt auch erst angefangen mit der Feeder. Finde es aber sehr interessant.


----------



## Paxcom (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*

Mal ne anfängerfrage.

Wieso soll eine Bißanzeige bei der Method Feeder genauer sein?

Ist doch auch nur eine Durchlaufmontage.


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Mal ne anfängerfrage.
> 
> Wieso soll eine Bißanzeige bei der Method Feeder genauer sein?
> 
> Ist doch auch nur eine Durchlaufmontage.


Ist sie nicht und auch weit davon entfernt, das kurze Vorfach (~10 cm) und die speziellen Futterkörbe sind eigentlich zu ganz was anderem gedacht. Method Feeder ist eine Art Selbsthakmontage. Sieh Dir mal einige Videos bei Youtube dazu an.

€ hat aber auch echt einen übelen Nachteil, dann wenn (und das ist sehr oft der Fall) die kleinen sich zwischen die großen mischen ist es schlichtweg egal ob man durchlauf oder fest fischt, entweder kriegt man vom ziottern der Rutenspitze Epilepsie oder die fressen einem den Köder im Minutentakt runter.


----------



## MrCarphunter (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*

du ,
ich fette meine Schnür alle halbes Jahr mal, da vertüddelt sich fast nie was!


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*



MrCarphunter schrieb:


> du ,
> ich fette meine Schnür alle halbes Jahr mal, da vertüddelt sich fast nie was!



Ich persönlich fette meine Schnüre NIE... Im gegenteil, ich nehme nen Lappen mit Geschirrspülmittel und ziehe die Schnur komplett durch damit sie fettfrei wird, selbst bei meinen "normalen" Posenruten. Hat den Vorteil das es bei Wind keine Schnurbögen gibt (auch beim Pickern/Feedern) und die Montage nicht so schnell bzw. fast garnicht treibt... Hab ich vor ein paar Jahren von nem Kumpel der es immer an seiner Matchrute macht #6

Ist wie gesagt MEINE Meinung... Das soll nicht klug*******risch wirken oder so..

MfG Sascha


----------



## Paxcom (5. April 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*

Wieso sollte ich mit der Feederrute mit Festbleimontage angeln.

Wenn sich der Fisch selber hakt, brauche ich keine Feederrute, da kann  ich einen einfache Grundrute nehmen. Ich finde das mit der Feeder aber  ziemlich spannend.


----------



## sam1000-0 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Grrr..... ständig vertütelt sich meine Feedermontage...*

@all
-Ich fette bzw entfette meine Schnüre nie.
-Bei fliesenden Gewässern benutze ich nur die Montagen mit Antitangle Boom.
-Bei stehenden Gewässern und leichte Strömung,ausschlieslich die Schlaufenmontage und hatte bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.
-Beim Feedern nehme ich nur geflochtene Schnüre mit 2 mal Rutenlänge Monofile Schlagschnur.#6


----------

